# Week of the snake bites: victim No.8



## Sock Puppet (Mar 10, 2010)

*Published On:* 3-10-2010
*Source:* Sydney Morning Herald

A woman was bitten by a snake in the Blue Mountains this afternoon, the second attack today and the eighth in six days.

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Mar 10, 2010)

hmm another "attack" hey...


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 10, 2010)

The_S_Word said:


> hmm another "attack" hey...


 
yeah I hate the way the media used words like "attack". Snakes do not attack people. instead it's people who are constantly attacking snakes.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Mar 10, 2010)

SnakeyTroy said:


> yeah I hate the way the media used words like "attack". Snakes do not attack people. instead it's people who are constantly attacking snakes.


Like the evil bloke attacking the poor defenceless bandy bandy in your avatar pic? haha


----------



## SnakeyTroy (Mar 10, 2010)

Poor Bandy Bandy.
There are actually two there.
I might be a bit more careful next time. they might have some kind of evil intentions to hurt me.


----------



## Poggle (Mar 10, 2010)

they will swallow you wholwe.. you wont even see it coming....


----------



## kupper (Mar 10, 2010)

Must be a big market for elapids ATM ??


----------



## Poggle (Mar 10, 2010)

i think so.. looks like it


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 10, 2010)

Sadly Australians are the most ignorant bunch when it comes to snakes! How about watching where they walk! That'd be a start! :lol:


----------



## Poggle (Mar 10, 2010)

how did you go after ur RBB bite kup kake


----------



## moosenoose (Mar 10, 2010)

Here is a photo of an attack snake at work


----------



## schizmz (Mar 10, 2010)

Poggle said:


> they will swallow you wholwe.. you wont even see it coming....


:lol:


----------



## Poggle (Mar 10, 2010)

oi man dont smile it can happen.. this is what happened last time i let my guard down.. lucky j lo was there to save me!


----------

